# Another Autocycle



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 24, 2020)

Prewar 1940 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE BIKE 99.5% ORIGINAL / ORIGINAL PAINT/ DATED CRANK  | eBay
					

THE SERIAL IS  #E84378. I HAVE SEEN THE DATED 1940 CRANK. 100% ORIGINAL PAINT, IT IS A MAROON BUT FADED SUN BAKED (PAINT.). LOCKING FRONT FORK WITH ORIGINAL KEY. HAS MAJESTIC DECAL ON THE DOWN TUBE ,TANK DECALS ARE THERE THERE AND FORK DECALS (PINKERTON).



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## bike (Jul 24, 2020)

whew a ton of cash for a bike without the goodies in mho.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 24, 2020)

13,000.00 and he can't be bothered to take it outside and get a good photo.


----------



## ccmerz (Jul 24, 2020)

When you're that confident, it's an inside job...


----------



## ninolecoast (Jul 24, 2020)

Here’s 4 screen shots of the bike outside.


----------



## ninolecoast (Jul 24, 2020)




----------



## biker (Jul 24, 2020)

10K overpriced IMO.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 25, 2020)

Dropped the price$3000


----------



## hzqw2l (Jul 27, 2020)

looks like it sold.....


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 27, 2020)

hzqw2l said:


> looks like it sold.....




Behind the scenes maybe. Relisted listing was canceled by seller.


----------



## BFGforme (Jul 28, 2020)

And now it's on here, $7500+300 shipping! $5500 cheaper than eBay...


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 28, 2020)

BFGforme said:


> And now it's on here, $7500+300 shipping! $5500 cheaper than eBay...




I wonder if kirk thomas is close by to maybe help someone here in getting that home.  









						Sold - PREWAR 1940 SCHWINN AUTOCYCLE , MAJESTIC HEADBADGE ,2SPEED ,ORIGINAL PAINT | Archive (sold)
					

SELLING MY 2ND OWNER 1940 SCHWINN MAJESTIC AUTOCYCLE. FOUND IT 10 YEARS AGO ABOVE AN AUTO BODY SHOP IN UPSTATE NEW YORK.THE SERIAL # IS E84378.I HAVE SEEN THE DATED 1940 CRANK.100% ORIGINAL PAINT THAT IS MUCH FADED FROM THE ORIGINAL MAROON  TO A BROWNISH PATINA . LOCKING FORK WITH ORIGINAL KEY...




					thecabe.com


----------



## ninolecoast (Jul 29, 2020)

That offer went out to anyone on EBay that showed an interest in the bike, I.e. asked the seller a question.


----------

